

The Bitcoin mining network is offline - jbaudanza
https://blockchain.info/blocks

======
ufmace
Odd, all right. Blockchain shows the last block as height 308923, with 2348
transactions, making it appear to be a legitimate delay. Interestingly,
[http://blockexplorer.com/](http://blockexplorer.com/) shows that block and
the next one, 308924, with 1666 transactions, which was still 20 minutes ago
when I wrote this. I'm not sure why that block isn't showing up in Blockchain.
So far, it seems like a normal network quirk.

This may be strange, but I see no reason to think that the mining network is
offline - that statement doesn't even really have any meaning. There is no
mining network other than the whole Bitcoin P2P network. I don't see how that
could possibly be down, being P2P and all, short of a global campaign by all
governments and ISPs to block all Bitcoin traffic.

And whoop, there's another one, just as I'm finishing up. Almost certainly
nothing to see here.

------
atoponce
Quit posting X is (offline|down), definitely when it doesn't make sense ("The
Bitcoin network"), is technically inaccurate ("Didn't you mean
blockchain.org"?), or will be discovered by the person accessing it, and
they'll find out anyway (Gmail, Facebook, Twitter, etc).

------
jacquesm
My wallet reports 8 connections and no issues at all, status at the bottom of
the blockchain.info pages reports 'Ok (466 nodes connected)'. How did you
determine that the _network_ is offline?

(my own wallet also seems to be working just fine, I just received a
transaction).

------
marcell
It is much more likely that there is an issue with blockchain.info than the
bitcoin mining network

~~~
coreyja
According to [http://blockr.io/](http://blockr.io/) there are new blocks that
aren't showing up on blockchain.info, so I think you are correct

------
jbaudanza
There has only been one block mining in the last two hours. Something appears
to be affecting the miners. Does anyone have any more info?

------
dvcc
Bitcoin mining is fine. Just a blockchain.info issue:
[http://blockr.io/](http://blockr.io/).

~~~
jbaudanza
blockr.io is only showing one block more than blockchain.info.

